# Bought a new camera...check out the pics



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I bought a new camera, Canon EOS Rebel T2i. Here are a few of my first pictures. We finally got snow and I have a very happy boy!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job on pics from your new camera. You captured a very happy pup.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*a few more....*


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

AWWW soo cute! wish i could get a new camera... still using an old Canon Digital Rebel XTi here... gone thru close to 100k pics between myself and the friend i bought it from....and its still workin just fine *knock on wood* ...thats Canon quality there... hope you love the new T2i 

Also, what lens do you have? i have a couple recommendations for you depending on what you wanna do with the camera for additional lenses to get


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the 18-55mm and also bought a 75-300mm zoom. I haven't tried the zoom yet. These are my first pics.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I especially love #6 Cathy, I love it when they bury their whole head. New camera...golden retriever....I suspect we will be seeing a LOT of pictures coming, keep them coming!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner is not as "red" as the pictures show in the house. For all of you camera experts, is it because of the light, or lack of it? It was night time. I had on one lamp and the flash is built in the camera. I'm guessing that more light would have shown more is true color....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy

Fabulous CAMERA AND GUNNER IS JUST GORGEOUS!!! Keep snapping pictures!!


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the same camera and love it. Great pics already. I have this book and have read some chapters multiple times and has really helped me understand my camera. I would recommend the print version as it's loaded with photos.

Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T2i / 550D: From Snapshots to Great Shots (9780321733917): Jeff Revell: Books

This inexpensive lens takes great portraits even in low light. 

Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens: Camera & Photo

Here are some pics from it



















Enjoy the camera!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Those pictures are fabulous. I love the last one in the snow. He looks slightly irritated that he had to stop playing to sit still for a picture


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pictures! My girls are loving the snow too. I love it when the plow in face first - pure joy!


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

great pictures, love the clarity and Gunnar is stunning


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are going to have a blast with your new camera. Gunner makes a perfect model for you. He does a great job making snow angels in the snow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm anxious to try the zoom lense. It was zero or below wind chill yesterday at the park. I didn't take my camera. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Gunner is not as "red" as the pictures show in the house. For all of you camera experts, is it because of the light, or lack of it? It was night time. I had on one lamp and the flash is built in the camera. I'm guessing that more light would have shown more is true color....


I'm not an expert, and looks to me like you've been using this camera for a long time since the pictures are very nice, but these digital cameras try their best to auto white balance. In other words they try to get the colors right. They are not always right. There are sooooo many factors to getting the colors right.

Everything to from mixed light sources (flash, sunlight, florescent....), exposures, to auto settings in the camera can have an affect on the colors. Even the software you use and your own monitor. The colors on your monitor are likely different than my (color calibrated) monitor.

On top of that, where you send the files to be printed can change the colors depending on their equipment and so on.

You can really drive yourself nuts with this stuff. You can also drive yourself broke too....

When I try to reproduce colors as closely as possible, I use what is called a WhiBal card. There are many variants on this, but basically you take a shot with this gray card in the image (in the lighting that will light your subject), then in software PP (Post Processing of the image) I sample this gray card and tell the software this is true 18% gray. It is a huge help in setting the correct color balance of the image.

Like I said, it's really easy to drive yourself nuts over this stuff. It's also too easy to go off the deep end too... It's a slippery slope.  Next, you're gonna want bigger, faster, meaner lenses...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great shots, Cath....looks like your getting the hang of it, keep the pics a coming.:: Have fun!!!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful shot of Gunner, love the snow pictures. Thanks for sharing with us. You did good, and will appreciate many years of memories behind that camera.
BTW, also love your signature photos.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photos!! I love the snow face and also how he poses for you!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I have the 18-55mm and also bought a 75-300mm zoom. I haven't tried the zoom yet. These are my first pics.


 
You will LOVE that zoom lens. That is the same lens that I have and I actually take most of our photos with it.

Great photos!!!


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

GREAT pics! Thanks for posting. I need to pick up one of those Canon EOS Rebel T2i's.

My brother is really into photography. He was invited to go up in vintage planes to take ariel shots during air shows. I don't like going up in new planes, never mind vintage ones

Anyway, he tries to explain to me how to operate his fancy Nikons and it's all Pig Latin to me:bowl:


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Fun! Goldens dure look beautiful in the snow!


----------



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

Just LOVE the snow pics! That is one happy dog!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Got to love the Gunner snow pictures. I LOVE SNOW BABY PICTURES. I want snow NOW.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice shots Cathy. Glad Gunner got some snow to play in


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats with your new camera and lenses 

Beautiful photos.



Cathy's Gunner said:


> Gunner is not as "red" as the pictures show in the house. For all of you camera experts, is it because of the light, or lack of it? It was night time. I had on one lamp and the flash is built in the camera. I'm guessing that more light would have shown more is true color....


Like Otter wrote it is the white balance.

Your WB in the snowpictures is almost perfect. The snow is white. 
(Often you see "blue" snow)

The WB of the inside pictures is a little bit to "warm". (to much red)
Choose in the white balance menu " flash" instead of " auto".

Or take your pictures in RAW. 
In photoshop you can change the "color temperature" without destructive your photo.

Why Raw


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

rik said:


> Your WB in the snowpictures is almost perfect. The snow is white.
> (Often you see "blue" snow)


"blue snow" problem - Photo.net Digital Darkroom Forum

Blue Snow and Ice, Alaska Science Forum

I remember printing out my first snow photo a long time ago, saved a few links. Gosh that snow printed out blue and had to find out "why"

ETA: pretty sure my monitor was calibrated at the time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your handsome Gunner. Looking foward to seeing many more-enjoy your new camera.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pictures and Gunner makes great golden snow angels.


----------

